# Subscribed threads stopped alerting me



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Earlier today, my thread subscriptions just stopped alerting me via email of the thread being updated.

I made no changes to anything. Any idea why this is happening? I rely on the emails it sends me to keep up with active threads.

thanks,

r


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

not just you it seems.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

This has happened before but it started back up. Today it's been gone and I'm missing it. Almost feels scary empty inside because my Gmail notifier is sitting there with no new mail since before lunch!


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

This is happening to me too. I was actually rather productive at work today because of it.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

No official word on the problem but at least I know it's not just me now.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Me too. I've had to resort to using My CP to track threads I subscribe to, which seems to be messing up the memory of the last post I read in those threads. I'm just so confused without my email notifications!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

My gmail has been overly quiet as a result. if this continues, I am going to have to take drastic measures.

Do any of the powers that be check this stuff and or repond or what?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

on a related note, Gmail is reporting a significant decrease in email traffic


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ok, Fixed. It seemed the server was queuing the mail and not sending it. It is sending it now so be aware you will get a lot of notices! (Ouch)


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

thanks David. I'm sure my productivity will now plumit.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

David Bott said:


> Ok, Fixed. It seemed the server was queuing the mail and not sending it. It is sending it now so be aware you will get a lot of notices! (Ouch)


On a related note, office productivity took a hit as email notifications were restored


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

lol Jebberwocky! I notice I now have 16 emails, all from the forum.

Thanks for fixing the problem. I was honestly going crazy not having notices of updated topics. Well, crazy is relative as I'm already quite nuts.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

talk about a 180 - Now I've gotten multiple emails from TC - every time I delete them, I go back and I have 10 more


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> talk about a 180 - Now I've gotten multiple emails from TC - every time I delete them, I go back and I have 10 more


This just in .... that's how queuing works!



Thanks for fixing it David ... my inbox was too quiet


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Anyone having this issue today?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I do not see any messages being sent to you today. LAst e-mail that was sent to you was on Feb 5th.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

David Bott said:


> I do not see any messages being sent to you today. LAst e-mail that was sent to you was on Feb 5th.


I did not think to check my usercp. Somehow my Default Thread Subscription Mode was changed after the reactivation.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

This is happening again to me ... I have my notifications sent to "instant email" to my Yahoo! address, but I haven't received any email from TCF in over two hours and My CP shows many threads I subscribe to have been updated since in that time span. 

Are emails to me being blocked again? Do I have to reactivate my account again?

(I also don't have any PMs from TCF, nor is Yahoo! filing email from TCF in the spam folder.)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Here's an update: I changed my email address in my profile to another provider, got confirmation email at that address stating I needed to activate my account, did so, and started receiving email notifications.

I then tried changing back to my Yahoo! email address, but I never received the email from TCF with activation instructions. I had to change back to my alternate provider, which I don't care for.

Is Yahoo blocking mail from TCF? Or is TCF not sending mail to Yahoo?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I think I know your old address yahoo shows...

Error 451 Message temporarily deferred - [190]

I think this is because a lotof mail is set to you and it may think we are flooding your account.

67 today and the first 28 were delivered and the only a few made it through after that and are waiting to retry.

Here is what I find when I Google the above error putting yahoo in front of it...

http://www.ahfx.net/weblog.php?article=107


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

David ... Thanks for looking into it and for that link. It sounds like Yahoo! has graylisted "deprioritized" all mail from TCF sent to my Yahoo! account, which is a bummer.

I'm still getting mail from DBSTalk at my Yahoo! account, but I'm definitely more active here. I'll try to switch email accounts again tomorrow and see if Yahoo! lets anything through ...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You are not the only one waiting on yahoo mail I am sorry to say. Our system has the queued up to try again, and again, and again. 

BTW...I have all the "rules" applied as they should as a good SMTP mail server. I even have no issues with AOL and they are very strict.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Seems mail is now going though again to YaHoo accounts.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Yup! I had a boat-load of messages with old time stamps showing up throughout the day ...


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

David, my subscribed threads have stopped notifying me again. Nothing has changed on my end since this afternoon. My notifications are all set to instant and I haven't received the dreaded Too many bounces PM.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

I find no bounces and I do see mail being accepted by your mail server.

2 sent today thus far
13 messages were sent yesterday
18 message Tuesday

Here is one that was sent this morning....

Time Received:	02/15/07 09:15:06
From:	[email protected]
To:	YOUR ADDRESS RMEOVED
Subject:	Reply to post 'Nintendo Customer Support.....'
Action:	Allowed -- Deliver
Reason:	
Score:	
Delivery Status:	Delivered
Source IP:	tivocommunity.com[216.66.21.38]
Delivery Detail:	250 2.0.0 l1FEF2QW028434 Message accepted for delivery
ID:	1171548906-4e3200840000-MNINE4

Check your system or spam filters.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

It's weird. I have all my mail to that account forwarded to gmail. Email stopped for me from here yest afternoon then started this am again. It's working now. Thanks for checking.


----------

